# Someone needs to explain this is the wrong technique



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

now i dont know about you , but she going to burn through that edge wool pad or not its going to happen.

someone needs to show her how to use her equipment correctly :lol:










kelly


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

shame on her, owning a car like that i would have thought she'd have pick some technique up along the way, tut tut


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Stike through ahoy... not to mention cable trails all over the rear qtr :lol:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think she is using her equipment quite well LOL


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Happy Friday Kelly! :wave:


----------



## rob3rto (May 23, 2007)

I'd wax that a55.

Oh come on, someone had to say it


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

I've got a suitable punishment for her.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

wow... :argie::argie::argie:

look the thigh on that...

:thumb:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice legs, fat ass.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Took a while to notice that she was holding something....:lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

My!!!!! What a large tool she has in her hands, that piece of kit could do some serious damage placed in the wrong position :lol:


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

Anybody know what the car is?


----------



## georgeandpeppa (May 25, 2009)

:argie:


----------



## Jaywoo (May 1, 2012)

Incorrect PPE, She might get somthing in her eye.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Grin said:


> Anybody know what the car is?


Looks like a Chevy Impala fastback.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Grin said:


> Anybody know what the car is?


What car? :lol:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

We want more, we want more!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I would certainly Impala :lol:


----------



## robq7653 (Jun 24, 2011)

This girls scrubbing her wheels up rather well


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2012)

I'd let this young lady buff my filthy rims any day


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Well this lady has finally solved the bad back detailers get by bending all the time! However I think the 'studio section' will be a very different place if the pro's adopted this technique! No fond of here co-workers heel cleaning technique though...........


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

They are all naughty girls and they need a good stiff talking-to.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> now i dont know about you , but she going to burn through that edge wool pad or not its going to happen.
> 
> someone needs to show her how to use her equipment correctly :lol:
> 
> ...


Sorry it was my first time


----------



## Juicy Jen (May 4, 2010)

I thought that was the normal uniform for detailing?!


----------



## Grin (Jun 13, 2012)

robq7653 said:


> This girls scrubbing her wheels up rather well


Looks like she ran out of polishing cloths and had to improvise.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

the 1 bucket method :lol:


----------



## GT666 (Feb 1, 2012)

robq7653 said:


> This girls scrubbing her wheels up rather well


As a woman the only thing my eyes are drawn to are the HIDEOUS shoes. Urgh. :lol:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

Tbh
I'd rather have the car than her


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

jlw41 said:


> the 1 bucket method :lol:


Don't you mean the 1 [email protected]@k it method


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

A SPONGE????


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Anyone for the idea of a Man-kini car wash as opposed to the usual bikini car wash?


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Someone had to spoil the fun,i was enjoying the clunge!!


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> now i dont know about you , but she going to burn through that edge wool pad or not its going to happen.
> 
> someone needs to show her how to use her equipment correctly :lol:
> 
> ...


Never mind the burn through or marring from the cable.

What about the stubborn snail trail mark on the tail light / panel

Sorry couldn' resist that comment, please don't banish me to the naughty step


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

She needs a DA - she will get better vibrations :lol:


----------



## Swift Sport 60 (Sep 24, 2011)

I see you guys like fake equipment.:lol:


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Get her into a swirl police uniform for Waxstock 2013


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

What have i started lol , 

actually brought tears to my eyes laughing at the guys washing , takes some balls to post that pic :lol:

and i am not even quoting the pic either 

kelly


----------



## alzieboy (Feb 8, 2012)

No Holograms with KY JELLY , every man needs to BUFF :buffer:


----------



## B-mah (Oct 4, 2011)

Kelly @ KDS said:


> now i dont know about you , but she going to burn through that edge wool pad or not its going to happen.
> 
> someone needs to show her how to use her equipment correctly :lol:
> 
> ...


I said to her the water was to hot to wash those shorts in. :devil:


----------

